# Soko G-2 Galeb



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello there, long time no see, glad to be back. Had this surgery I had to take, but now I feel a lot better. 

Hope this is not a repost. Enjoy

The SOKO G-2 Galeb (Serbian, Croatian Sea Gull) is a two-seat, single engine, advanced trainer, counter-insurgency, ground-attack and reconnaissance aircraft developed in Yugoslavia.

Design and development:

Yugoslavia's VTI (Aeronautical Technical Institute) began design work on the airplane, named Galeb, in 1957. The Galeb features a straight wing with tip tanks, Folland Type 1-B lightweight ejector seats, sideways hinging canopy transparencies and under-wing hard points for light bombs and rockets. The first flight of the prototype, Galeb 1, was performed by captain Ljubomir Zekavica on 31 July 1961. Galeb 1 had three rubber tanks in the fuselage, while Galeb 2 had two fuselage tanks holding 230 gallons (US) and two wingtip tanks holding 51 gallons (US) each. Soon, after a full-size wooden mock-up, the second prototype Galeb 2 was built - establishing the G-2 type designation.

During flight tests, a maximum speed of 812 km/h (440 kt) at 6,200 m (20,100 ft) was achieved in clean configuration, with no paint and a polished airframe. Top diving speed was Mach 0.81, obtained after a prolonged dive.

Without a pressurized cabin the practical ceiling is between 7,000 (22,800 ft) and 9,000 m (29,000 ft). A pressurized cabin would have increased costs by up to 15% because all components needed to be imported. The Air Force needed a trainer with secondary combat ability that could operate from unprepared runways. Not familiar with such requirements, the designers provided for landing gear strong enough to make the aircraft suitable for landing on aircraft carriers.

The need for a safe training aircraft that is forgiving on landings meant that the wheels retract into the wings instead of the fuselage, making for a heavier, straight wing, which is less likely to stall on landing, but precludes supersonic flight. It was flown primarily by the Air Academy of Yugoslavia. Production ceased in 1985.

Production began in 1964, making it the first indigenous jet to enter mass production in Yugoslavia (the first jet-powered plane built by Yugoslavia was the Ikarus 451M in 1952, which did not enter production). After the Soko 522, it was the second aircraft built at SOKO, Mostar. The first production series G-2A was entered in the aircraft register of the Yugoslav Air Force on 30 July 1965, and the last one on 6 January 1981. The G-2A was known in Yugoslav Military under the N-60 designation. Production of updated aircraft for export to Libya was extended until mid-1983. Soko produced a total of 248 Galeb aircraft, 132 of which were used by the Yugoslav Air Force.

Operational history:

Powered by a license-built Rolls Royce Viper Mk 22-6 turbojet, the G2-A was the standard version for the Yugoslav Air Force. They were used primarily for school-combat training of VVA (Military Air Force Academy) cadets, so that the largest number of these aircraft was located in the VVA units. The aircraft was very easy and forgiving in flight, with easy maintenance, so students and technicians loved it. They regularly achieved 5,000 hours in the air (the G-2 Galeb in the Yugoslav Aeronautical Museum had 6,200 hours in its logbook). A G2-AE export variant became available from late 1974 and was built for Libya and Zambia.

First Congo War:

According to some reports, France and Yugoslavia supported Mobutu's government during the First Congo War. Namely, Yugoslavia agreed to deliver three J-21 and one G-2 light strikers, as well as four MiG-21PFMs, while three Mil Mi-24 were purchased in Ukraine. All these aircraft were based at Gbadolite and flown mainly by Serbian mercenaries. They wore no insignia or national markings.

With few exceptions it remains unknown exactly what happened with each of these aircraft and how were they used after their arrival in Zaire, in late 1997. The MiG-21s arrived in kit form and were put together by group of Russian or Ukrainian technicians at Gbadolite. In the case of Mi-24s it is known that one hit a power line and crashed on 27 March 1997, killing the three crewmen and four passengers. The fate of at least one J-21 Jastreb was not much better: sometime in 1997 one of the Serbian mercenaries, called Turcinovic, was killed while flying an ultra-low-level pass over Gbadolite and clipping a lamp post with his wing. The wreckage of his aircraft fell directly into a column of young soldiers on a parade, killing dozens of them. Turcinovic apparently fell victim to a massive liquor problem.

This plane was also used extensively by the 105th Fighter-Bomber Regiment of the SFR Yugoslav Air Force, in combat over Bosnia-Herzegovina.

Popular warbird:

Before the Yugoslav Wars, at least a dozen Galebs were purchased by American warbird dealers, and several are still on the civil register today.

Variants:

* G-2A Galeb (Seagull): Two-seat basic / advanced jet trainer, light attack aircraft.
* G-2A-E: Two-seat export version for Libya and Zambia.
* G-3 Galeb 3: Prototype of export version, with BMB (Rolls-Royce/Bristol Siddeley) Viper Mk 531 Turbojet engine from J-21 Jastreb, modern cockpit, cameras in tip-tanks, twice as higher capacity for armament, JATO (rocket engines for the reduction of takeoff) and other modifications.
* G-2Š: Unarmed trainer version G-2A, made during the mid-1990s after the war as result of reduction of combat aircraft in FRY Air Force.

Cheers guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad to have you back, Milos! Had a surgery thing in May, so I know what you mean. Great post!


----------



## imalko (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello Miloš and welcome back to the forum. Glad to hear you are feeling better.
Great post about our G-2 aircraft. Here's my small pictorial contribution to the topic. First two photos show G-2s of "Stars" aerobatic team and the bottom photo shows the last G-2 Galeb still operational with Serbian Air Force (on the picture aircraft is painted with former Serbia Montenegro insignia which were replaced with new national insignia recently).

Source of the photos unknown.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the wlecmoe and photos Imalko. 

Cheers

P.S.-- All the info stated in my thread is from Wikipedia, please if you have aditional info, feel free top ost it 

Thanks


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Njaco


----------



## A4K (Aug 9, 2009)

Great to have you back Milos! Sorry to hear about the surgery (Chris too!) hope you both are doing better now.

Great post on the Galeb! Saw some last year at the Kecskemét airshow here in Hungary, they put on an impressive display!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad to hear you are on the mend, Milos. The front view of the airplane reminds me of a Delfin.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 9, 2009)

Some more photos of this airplane. Enjoy 8)


----------



## imalko (Aug 9, 2009)

Milos Sijacki said:


> ... please if you have additional info, feel free to post it.


 
Ok, here are some scans I found. These are from Air Force Monthly (November 2006 issue).
Also, little trivia on the topic - four G-2 Galebs appeared in movie "Iron Eagle 3 The Aces" playing "bad guys" , light jet fighters in service with South America narco cartel.
If I find some more info or photos will post that too.

Btw, nice photos Miloš.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice, and welcome back Milos!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

I appears that Galebs since their retirement made it all over the world...

I have found this picture of G-2 Galeb with US insignia on one Serbian aviation forum, but no further information was given regarding this aircraft. It's supposedly in private ownership..?






And here's another photo. This one was also posted on aforementioned forum (but obviously originated from Airliners.net website) with fallowing caption, quote:

_"YU-YAE / 23177/177 (cn FVS-G-23177) This exceptionally rare beast in Australia is seen arriving for static display at the Australian International Airshow. Produced for the Yugoslav Air Force as 23177, it was retired in 2000 and went to the civil Aero Club Galeb, Belgrade. It seems to have come to Australia since 2008 and appears to be operating from Lilydale, still under its Serbian registration. It carries '40th Anniversary' titles, possibly of the first flight of the type in 1961." _


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2009)

There are several Galebs operating in the US.

FAA Registry - Aircraft - Make / Model Results


----------



## imalko (Aug 22, 2009)

Cool! Thanks very much for that link. I wasn't aware that there are so many Galebs in US.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, i like that pic you posted Imalko and thanks for the link Flyboyj


----------



## Waynos (Aug 28, 2009)

Is the one in US livery acting as a surrogate F-84 perhaps? There is a general similarity. It is something I could imagine a TV or movie company doing


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2009)

Waynos said:


> Is the one in US livery acting as a surrogate F-84 perhaps? There is a general similarity. It is something I could imagine a TV or movie company doing



Some jet owners will paint up their aircraft with stars and bars for the hell of it, regardless of where they came from.


----------



## Waynos (Aug 28, 2009)

Great stuff, thanks for those FBJ. The Albatross looks simply fabulous in those colours, the JP however, er, doesn't. Its probably just me but I think a JP or Strikemaster only looks right in the 70's FTS colours or desert/NZ camo


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 28, 2009)

Waynos said:


> Great stuff, thanks for those FBJ. The Albatross looks simply fabulous in those colours, the JP however, er, doesn't. Its probably just me but I think a JP or Strikemaster only looks right in the 70's FTS colours or desert/NZ camo


Agree.


----------



## imalko (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are some materials in PDF format on development and characteristics of G-3 which was upgraded version of G-2 Galeb. However, G-3 was build only in one example (prototype) and is not to be confused with G-4 Super Galeb which was completely new design. The text is written in English. Recommended.


----------



## daliborsky (Jan 19, 2011)

some photos of mine from service years


----------



## Florence (Jan 19, 2011)

Spectacular colour scheme on those display team birds. Looks like a close cousin to a macchi - based on the same design perhaps?


----------

